# Injecting manure into hay ground



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Do any of you inject manure into your hay ground? There's a local biosolid company that has a liquid fertilizer product for sale but they'd prefer to inject it. Is there anything damaging about this? It seems to be a good product nutrient wise and the price is right.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Injection reduces loss of nitrogen, more bang for buck. Reduces run off too. When its broadcast a lot of that stink is your valuable nitrogen leaving via ammonia and other nitrogen bearing chemicals.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it municipal waste?Could be high in other things from manufacturing etc if it is.Haevy metals,etc


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't believe it's municipal waste no, I think it's more like compost. I'm more concerned about potential plant damage than the loss of N


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Plays hell on alfalfa roots, kill the root, kill the plant. Might work good on grass though.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Works great on grass, everyone with HP to do it knifes it in up here.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess I'm a little confused. Originally you said it was a liquid fertilizer.



jblydorp said:


> Do any of you inject manure into your hay ground? There's a local biosolid company that has a liquid fertilizer product for sale but they'd prefer to inject it. Is there anything damaging about this? It seems to be a good product nutrient wise and the price is right.


Then you said it was like compost.



jblydorp said:


> I don't believe it's municipal waste no, I think it's more like compost. I'm more concerned about potential plant damage than the loss of N


All compost I've seen is a solid product. Typically the carbon source is the bulk. If it's a biosolids company and they say they want to inject it, I assume it's a liquid.

Injecting it will add value to it because it will nearly eliminate volatilization. Would work great on grass. See if you can get a copy of the anaylsis.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Well it's certified as a liquid fertilizer by whatever governing body does that but it's from compost or something. Ultimately what it is doesn't matter, I'm quite convinced it's good for the soil I just don't want to damage the alfalfa putting it in.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Whats the analysis of it,N-P-K,etc?


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

It's about 30-30-30 per 1000 gallons. We figured we'd put 3,000 gallons on per acre. Here's a link to their website http://www.lystek.com/solutions/benefits-to-farmers-and-communities/


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I looked at the link and sure looks like municipal sludge to me. Otherwise- how do they help municipalities? Funny thing, never saw it that high in K or that balanced between N and p-something weird going on there. I have dealt with sludge in research plots but would not use it on my place for a host of reasons including smell and questions on quality control and content. Would love to have ag slurry for my place from a dairy or whatever. That is some good stuff.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.lystek.com/why-lystek/

Yup. Bio-solids aka sludge.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

I know what the product is. I just want to know if the injection process is going to be damaging.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Are they knifeing it in?I'm sure some roots would be torn out from the knifes if so.

The N would be worthless if applying to alfalfa.Alfalfa is a legume.

I think they are overstateing the value also in the website it claimed $400 per acre.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah I think so too, but they'll apply it for $12.50 per 1,000 gallons and apparently there are approximately 500 lbs of organic matter in that so even that is beneficial. The farm it's been going on has been straight cash cropped for quite some time so it would benefit from a boost like that. And yes, I'm not worried about broadcasting it because I know the denitrification doesn't matter as no N is required.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Will they inject it when you tell them too or whenever they get to it? Even the local co-ops have been guilty of trying to get on ground too early and either rutting it up or causing a whole lot of compaction and they should know better.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm hoping it'll be when I want them too... apparently they're looking for hay acres. I am worried about the compaction thing too though.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jblydorp said:


> I'm hoping it'll be when I want them too... apparently they're looking for hay acres. I am worried about the compaction thing too though.


I'd be worried about crown damage.Esp where they turn.I've seen that many times turning on wet ground will really do damage and kill crowns.I fertilizer buggy with 6 ton on with 4 floatation tires can do damage and that's not even close to what they will have on a load.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

The injection will damage plants to some extent. That's why any manure we applied was surface applied in the winter. With municipal sludge, best to be real cautious on how much you let them apply. As mentioned, there are other elements in the sludge that are could be harmful Also, they will typically apply when they want, push comes to shove, if they want to roll, they will. Had a customer putting municipal sludge on wheat/milo ground. Hit a wet spell, they waited for awhile, but eventually they rolled and tore the fields up. It was in the fine print of the contract that they could spread when needed. This was my experience in Kansas. Part of this will depend on under what circumstances the company aquires the sludge from municipalities.

Good product though, just need to be a bit more cautious, and have the terms of the sale and application clearly spelled out


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would proceed with real caution based on responses so far......


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

They tell me they're looking for hay acres so I think I should have a bit of say when it goes on due to them needing my acres. They just started up this fall. Apparently their process of processing the waste is different than anything else on the market right now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pay particular attention to post #19....not sure how it is in Canada, but they way business is done in America anymore, that would be my concern, I might have to shoot their tires out....


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

The fine print can catch you every time. Had a few neighbors in SE IA get caught the same way with a Premium Standard hog operation. They were contracted to take the manure. Hit a wet year, Premium held as much as they could, then they brought in the 4wd's and big spreaders and rolled thru the mud. One neighbor was still discing out the ruts 3 years later.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Leased some hay ground from a guy that used sludge in a powder form. His whole farm was hay and he'd spread it with a manure spreader on fields he was seeding back. He had to incorporate it wwithin a set amount in time and had to spread evenly and put up signs saying he was spreading it. It was from a residential sewage system so no heavy metals and such from manufacturing.

We only took two years of hay off a part of the farm he hadn't got it spread on before he screwed us over. Did look like it worked good


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

aawhite said:


> The fine print can catch you every time. Had a few neighbors in SE IA get caught the same way with a Premium Standard hog operation. They were contracted to take the manure. Hit a wet year, Premium held as much as they could, then they brought in the 4wd's and big spreaders and rolled thru the mud. One neighbor was still discing out the ruts 3 years later.


Had a neighbor that his lagoon was about to run over in a panic haul some on my field when a bit wet in spring.I planted it to beans and prly got 10 bpa,luckily it was just a few acres.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We charge a penny a gallon to knife in hog manure. Use a 6000 gal Houle. Have pumped and knifed people poop before and i will never do that again. I always knew lots of people to be full of shit, and I have proof to back it up.

No real answer to the post, just a rumination from a guy waiting for liquid fert. Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> We charge a penny a gallon to knife in hog manure. Use a 6000 gal Houle. Have pumped and knifed people poop before and i will never do that again. I always knew lots of people to be full of shit, and I have proof to back it up.
> No real answer to the post, just a rumination from a guy waiting for liquid fert. Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


You ain't got time to be on haytalk stack! Surely all them chores ain't done....hope the tickers feeling better! I see why it's been a bothering ya tho...too much work and not enuf play!


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

I would stay away from human sludge. Sludge has been linked to Lou Gehrig's disease. http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1987-02-12/news/8701120986_1_milorganite-milwaukee-metropolitan-sewerage-district-nerve-disorders

Animal sludge can have herbicides such as Tordon. Some of these chemicals can past through the animal unchanged and effect your crop. I lost about 100 apple trees do to horse manure. The horses were fed Tordon treated hay. Also, most sewage, human and animal have high levers of salt. You might save a few $ in N expense, but the unknowns are just too great for me. Metals such as lead are also a concern for me. My opinion.


----------



## AgSoilSouth (Aug 31, 2014)

The type tool bar/forage knives used to inject said soil amendment has a lot to do with any damage to plants/soil surface of hay fields/pastures. Have used several approaches to this. Have AG-Gator and Terragator subsoiler type tool bars in service now. We use only food processing DEP with great success. Still searching for the perfect forage knives for this process to allow us to perform a One Step operation. Thoughts?


----------

